# I need to replace the battery on my YM2000



## jhnewsome17 (3 mo ago)

I need to replace the battery on my YM2000. Curious about what others have used. I can replace based on selecting what I already have, but do not know if it's the proper size battery.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

jhnewsome17 said:


> I need to replace the battery on my YM2000. Curious about what others have used. I can replace based on selecting what I already have, but do not know if it's the proper size battery.


The largest CCA battery to fit in the battery tray with the matching battery posts is the best option. If you do any snow plowing, the larger battery with more CCA really helps with cold starting. 

Batteries are placed into 'groups'. I use a Group-27 battery for my YM2610.


----------

